

Creating a beautiful 1-page product site: go vertical. - jm3
http://useketchup.com/

======
jm3
This was created by Paul who presented on "the release mindset" at RailsConf
2010. [http://www.pabcas.com/feeling/presenting-ketchup-a-simple-
me...](http://www.pabcas.com/feeling/presenting-ketchup-a-simple-meeting-
notes-app)

